# NPIP AI H5 H7 CLEAN



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

got the chickens tested by the state a week ago.

We are good to go! !


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations!!!I bet that's a load of your mind.When is the first batch of eggs going in the incubator?Can you wait until Jan?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep I feel much better now. Now I can ship eggs and chickens (I'm very leery of live shipping so I'm not doing that quite yet).
Lol I have 6 eggs in my kitchen waiting to go in my incubator saturday, I've got nice weather today and tomorrow so I want to see what the 3 roosters have fertilized if any. I'm not waiting till January lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good deal ME!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats, ME!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone! !


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Congrats, ME!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

ME-hahahahaha!!!!Thought so!!!!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Yea! Congrats!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

12 incubating lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice incubator with the big big window! How fun!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks!!it's an incuview incubator. I am normally happy with them but this new one I'm not happy about. I have another smaller one but it can't hold 10 eggs .


----------

